

Hacker News Readers of NOVA/DC meetup at 7pm this Sunday (July 26th) - RKlophaus
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/calendar/10933315/

======
paulsingh
Hey fellas - any chance of doing this on a weeknight on one of the future
events? I'm out by Dulles and it's much easier for me to just hang around that
area during the week than to get away from the wife/family during the weekend.

------
pgebhard
I can finally make it! Looking forward to meeting you all.

